# Converting 20pin to 14pin



## dave1701

Can this be done.  I have limited knowledge about stuff like this.  My power supply blew up earlier, and I'm gonna move the motherboard to a different case with a different power supply.  It's got a 20 pin end that plugs into the MOBO.  This motherboard needs a 14 pin connector.  Is it possible to wire up a 14 connector from the 20?


----------



## johnb35

You must have an OEM motherboard and would need the OEM power supply that went with it.  You need to find the exact replacement or i would say its time to build a new system.

This wouldn't be compaq/hp computer would it?


----------



## dave1701

Yes this is a Compaq Evo d510 SFF.  Why?  I have the old power supply.


----------



## johnb35

I was thinking it was HP/Dell that used the smaller mobo connectors.  You either need to use the power supply and custom mount it in the case if its possible or build a new system.


----------



## dave1701

I want to build a new system.  I want to use the Motherboard from computer with the broke power supply.  I need to power it though.  Is there some sort of 20pin to 14 pin adapter I can get?  Sorry if I sound thick headed, but I don't really understand an OEM motherboard is.  I just don't want to spend any more money.  

Oh, I forgot to say.  This is a computer I saved from the dumpster.  I spent money to put a good video card in it, but the power supply didn't agree with that.  I put had put new ram in there too.  I could remove the motherboard and put it in another case, but it would still need power.  I have a few 20pin power supplies lying around.  Can I use those?


----------



## johnb35

As far as I know they don't make a 20 pin to 14 pin converter cable.  However, I did find this on a web search.  You will have to modify the cabling somewhat.  

http://www.mp3car.com/vbulletin/power-supplies/52219-how-use-standard-atx-ps-compaq-mobo.html


----------



## dave1701

Thanks.  I'll try that.


----------



## dave1701

Ok.  So if I use this

http://freecircuitdiagram.com/pinout/1046/14-pin-compaq-power-supply-connector/

and this

this is a standard atx pinout
1 +3.3Vdc Orange 
2 +3.3Vdc Orange 
3 GND Black 
4 +5Vdc Red 
5 GND Black 
6 +5Vdc Red 
7 GND Black 
8 PWR-OK Gray 
9 +5Vdc
VSB
standby Voltage Purple 
10 +12Vdc Yellow 
11 +3.3Vdc Orange
{brown is 3.3Vdc
sense] 
12 -12Vdc Blue 
13 GND Black 
14 PS-ON Green 
15 GND Black 
16 GND Black 
17 GND Black 
18 -5Vdc White 
19 +5Vdc Red 
20 +5Vdc Red 

and connect the wires with the same voltage, would it work?


----------



## johnb35

Technically yes, but anything can happen and if you wire it up wrong, there goes your mobo and possibly other hardware.


----------

